# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Lotgenoten of ben ik uniek geval?

## SIMONMEUL

Hallo idereen, ik ben Simon een jongeman van 29.
Het zou voor mij een grote steun zijn indien ik mensen zou vinden die min of meer ook de symptonen ervaren van wat ik hierna allemaal beschrijf.
Nu heb ik het idee dat mijn ziek-zijn nogal uniek is ! Tis nogal een lang verhaal maar wil het gewoon een beetje grondig doen.
Alvast dank aan wie reageert.

Altijd al een gevoeliger persoon geweest dan de middelmaat besef ik nu,
namelijker bezorgder enzo; wel zeer goede jeugd gehad,maar in men puberteit
is het langzamerhand misgelopen,men ouders kwamen te scheiden,ook al dacht ik dat ik dat normaal verwerkt had,toch kwam dit als een donderslag aan,nooit om gehuild of zelf boos geworden,had gewoon een dof gevoel niks meer,dan dat. 

Dan begon het uitgangsleven waar ik nooit echt men draai gevonden heb,zeker met relaties niet,nooit de stap durven zeggen, te timide en dus veel mee inzitten dat ik dus geen vriendin had dus wel langzamerhand een soort sociale fobie opgebouwd,altijd op men hoede zijn.Mijn eerste klachten waren meer zenuwgeircht namelijk in het buikgebied,de plexus solaris zenuw die zon licht kloppend gevoel heeft,de plexus ligt een paar centimeter boven de navel indien iemand dit wil weten.

Dan op een oudejaarsavond slecht geworden op een feestje,weet nie echt echt als ik het als een klassieke paniekaanval kan omschrijven maar zeer gespannen en kramp krijgen in men buik en dan mede door lage bloeddruk flauwgevallen.Een syncope noemen ze dat denk ik.En nee ik heb geen epilepsie.Ik pakte toen al een tijde sipralexa ,lage dosis.

Dan in hogeschool ook nooit men draai gevonde,je ziet het patroon al een beetje , 3 verloren jaren , beginnen werken in de colruyt ( bah) , paar jaar lukte dit vrij aardig maar dan werd het problematisch aan de kassa,ik werd weeral te gespannen,met al die mensen,misschien teveel druk opmezelf leggen
ter compensatie van geen relatie ofzo ik weet het niet,maar heb dit niet kunnen overwinnen en ben moeten stoppen.Nog enkele interim jobs gedaan
van korte opdracht met gelijkaardige resultaten. Dan gestopt en zit nu al meer
dan 2 jaar thuis.Men heil gezocht in alternatieve dingen , je weet hoe het gaat zoals bij een medium.Die zei dat ik zeer gevoelig ben voor negativiteit,allemaal fijn en wel maar daarmee was eigenlijk niet zoveel opgelost.Ik werd gewoon afhankelijk van haar en heb veel geld uitgegeven.
Dan een ontploffing van angstaanvallen gekregen,fameuze aanvallen,men ouders ongerust ,korte opname in ongeveer het slechte ziekenhuis ooit, ben daar rap weggaan. Gestopt met medium, ook onder druk van men ouders,koste bakken geld.

En nu ben ik aangekomen aan dit jaar, het slechste uit men leven tot nu toe.
Al 4 maanden voordurend afwisselend angst/paniekaanvallen , voortdurende
tetanieaanvallen rond borstreek en ook hoofd, een soort spanning/zenuwhoofd, geen echte hoofdpijn. Veel zenuwen,vooral in de maagstreek,dus de plexuszenuw die zon erg kloppend gevoel heeft en uistraalt naar men borst dus ( soort supergespannen oofzo, kweet niet hoe het te noemen). Met alle moed der wanhoop maar ik krijg men opgekropte emoties van vele jaren er gewoon niet uit,dus ook weinig ontlading.Zelfs alleen thuis ben ik voortdurend gespannen, het wordt naturlijk erger bij mensen of als ik iets moet doen, maar zelf thuis heb ik geen rust meer ( onrust,onzekerheid en piekeren natuurlijk) Huisdokter schreef even seroquell voor, maar daar werd ik echt slecht van.Op aanraden van een slaapspecialist ( na slaaptest) overgeschakelt op Sertraline maar nog te vroeg om te zeggen of dit beter zal zijn.Onstspanningsoefeningen doen bitter weinig, en geloof me ik ken er heel wat, van ademhalings- en spierrelaxatie tot mantras zingen.Ze werken allemaal slechts matig. 

Om het kort te zeggen in plaats van iets te doen en een beetje te ontladen blijf ik veel te gespannen,men opgekropte emoties werken op men zenuwen in plaats van er eens uit te komen ( kan dit wel?), dus ik zit in een cirkeltje waar ik moeilijk uitraak.Ik voel men een echte freak en helemaal alleen omdat
ik nooit iemand gevonden heb met ietwat gelijkaardige klachten. Bedankt voor
iedereen die dit volledig heeft gelezen. Elke reactie welkom.

----------


## gossie

Dag Simon,
Dit is natuurlijk niet niets, wat je meemaakt. Scheiding ouders, nooit kunnen uiten en misschien nu ook nog niet! Spanningsvelden met somatische klachten (borstreek, hoofdpijn) slaapproblemen en wat nog niet meer.! 
Sommige punten zijn voor mij wel herkenbaar. Vooral diegene, jezelf onderdruk zetten, waardoor jezelf op den duur weer slechter gaat voelen.

Als ik vragen mag, ben jij wel eens in deeltijdbehandeling geweest? Voor je sociale fobie, opgekropte emoties (hoe daar mee om te gaan)?
Gesprekken met een psychiater en/of psycholo(o)g(e), andere anti-depressivia geprobeerd, behalve die huisarts heeft voorgeschreven.

Simon je bent niet de enige, maar mensen vinden het ook moeilijk om erover te praten, in je netwerk misschien.........

Simon ik wens je veel kracht toe. Je bent gewoon welkom hier op deze site. En je kunt altijd vragen stellen. 

Ik ben een lotgenote, Gossie

----------


## Annso

Hey!

Mijn eerste keer dat ik hyperventileerde was toen ik in de horeca werkte, er was een enorme druk op mijn schouders. Ik had constant hartkloppingen en werd er heel angstig van.
Een jaar en half later ben ik opreis gegaan met vriendinnen voor 10 dagen, alles was tof! Tot op de 8ste dag, ik kreeg een paniekaanval die bijna 48u heeft geduurd, ik kon niet in slaap geraken en als ik in slaap raakte duurde het mss 10 min en kreeg ik een opstoot van zenuwen en ik was weer wakker. Ik heb daar 2 slaappillen genomen en dan nog raakte ik niet in slaap.
Ik ben van nature uit nogal een grote zenuwpees maar ik had nooit gedacht dat de paniekaanvallen mijn leven zou overheersen. Ook heb ik heel veel zenuwen rond de maagstreek en het maakt me gek. deze morgen ben ik opgestaan met een paniekaanval waardoor ik veel moest huilen. Toen ik op mijn stage aankwam was het een klein beetje beter... Soms denk ik echt dat ik ZOT word.
Ik heb alles om gelukkig te zijn, een beste vriendin, vele vrienden, een vriendje waarmee ik al 6jaar samen ben, de studies lukken goed, de stages zijn goed, ik heb fantastische ouders, ik mag weekendwerk doen, noem maar op... Ik begrijp het gewoon niet, waarom ik, ik moet nog 21 jaar worden en ik kamp nu al met deze problemen...

Dus Simon je bent echt niet alleen  :Smile:  
x

----------


## marle

Aan jullie drietjes,
Ik heb met aandacht en herkenning jullie schrijfsels gelezen. Toen ik 17 was net dezelfde verschijnselen gekregen, waarschijnlijk door overgevoeligheid en overbelasting, ik moest téveel verantwoordelijkheid dragen op té jong leeftijd. Ik vind het erg dat jullie hier nu door belast zijn omdat ik weet hoe slecht je je kan voelen en hoe angstig. 
Ik ben nu 52j en ben er dus vanaf geraakt, misschien is dit goed om te horen, soms denk je dat het nooit meer over gaat. Bij mij is er eerst een grondig lichamelijk onderzoek
gebeurd om mij gerust te stellen dat alles in orde was, ik dacht aan een hartprobleem. Daarna is mij geleerd te kijken naar het ontstaan van de paniekaanval, en ook om erdoor te gaan. Beetje bij beetje heb ik terug alles onder controle gekregen, het heeft wel enige tijd geduurd. 
Een warme groet!

----------


## Oki07

Hoi! Ook ik heb last van paniekaanvallen. Pijn op de borst, zweten, angstig, het gevoel dood te gaan/flauw te vallen/een tumor in mijn hoofd te hebben, nerveus, geen rust in mijn lichaam, hoofdpijn, hoog ademen. Ik slik nu ad (effexor) en dat helpt goed. Ik heb er nu bijna nooit meer last van, behalve als ik mijzelf te moe heb gemaakt en te weining weerstand heb. Mijn afbouwpaging in juni 2010 is mislukt en ik ben bang om opnieuw een poging te doen. 

@ Marle. Hoe heb je dat gedaan; te kijken naar een paniekaanval en leren er doorheen te gaan? 
Ik zit te denken aan mindfulness, maar op dit moment zit de cursus in Dordrecht al vol.

----------


## marle

Dag OkiO7,
Het is vele jaren geleden, mindfullness bestond toen nog niet, maar je zou het een voorloper kunnen noemen, dus misschien zou dit inderdaad bij jou kunnen helpen. 
Ik kreeg bv. een aanval op de trein en dan wou ik zo vlug mogelijk van die trein af, of een warenhuis uit... 
Ik gaf hier niet meer aan toe en dacht de eerste minuten, 'niets aan de hand met mijn lichaam, ik ga niet dood'. De huisdokter had me immers verzekerd dat er niets scheelde lichamelijk. Daarna OK daar gaan we weer, geen adem, tintelingen in mijn lichaam, druk op de borstkas, hartkloppingen, zweten in mijn handpalmen... het hoort allemaal bij de paniekaanval. Ik concentreerde me op één punt of deed mijn ogen dicht. En...een paniekaanval ging ook altijd weer over. Het ging zeker niet zonder moeite, ik heb nog ontelbare doodsangsten uitgestaan. Ik heb zeer korte tijd een middel, ik denk toen Xanax , genomen, weet het niet zeker meer. Ik heb moeite met medicijnen en wou ze niet meer nemen, ik had ze echter wel bij me in mijn tas, dat was een geruststelling. Ik had ook een plastiekzakje bij om in te ademen, om het hyperventileren te stoppen, want door het snelle en oppervlakkig ademen krijg je téveel zuurstof binnen, waardoor je gaat duizelen.Ondertussen had ik ook wekelijks gesprekken met een therapeut. Het heeft wel een aantal jaren geduurd vooraleer ik compleet vrij was van angst. Ik heb op mijn werk een initiatiecursus mindfullness gevolgd en dat was toch ook stilstaan bij wat gebeurt in je lichaam of je denken, het herkennen, en dan weer loslaten zonder iets te doen. Ik geloof er wel in!
Een warme groet!

----------

